# Is there any way to manually configure network settings on TS4K?



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

Wanting to try some different network configurations but don't see any way to manually configure network address, dns, default gateway. Is there a known hidden menu or other way?


----------



## WOT Time (Jun 6, 2020)

willmw said:


> Wanting to try some different network configurations but don't see any way to manually configure network address, dns, default gateway. Is there a known hidden menu or other way?


settings---network&Internet---click on your wifi (or ethernet) connection, scroll down and click on IP settings, select Static. and fill in the required info (IP, gateway, length, DNS1 and DNS2 etc)


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

OK. Got there...typed in IP address, but what key on the remote lets me accept the entry and move ahead to gateway and other options.? Nothing I try works. I'm stuck on the IP entry.


----------

